# Problem mit Wlan



## Wastl_m (22. August 2007)

Hi,
ich hab ein Problem mit meiner W-Lan Karte. Ich finde keine Treiber zu ihr. Da wollte ich fragen ob einer von euch weis wo ich diesen bekommen könnte.
Betriebssystem: Debian Etch
WlanKarte: Ergenic ERG WL-003


----------



## zeroize (23. August 2007)

Welcher Chipsatz ist den auf der Karte verbaut?
Was sagt den so lspci und /var/log/messages so?

Mit so wenig Input ist es schwierig dir weiterzuhelfen.


----------



## stain (26. August 2007)

Versuchs doch mal mit dme ndiswrapper. Dazu lädst du dir alle Pakete, die sich hinter dieser Seite verbergen runter und zusätzlich noch das Paket ndisgtk.
Dann kannst du den Windowstreiber unter Linux verwenden.
Falls du WPA/2 verwendest musst du auch noch das Paket wpa_supplicant runterladen und installieren.
Den Windowstreiber installierst du, indem du das Programm ndisgtk startest und die .inf-Datei deines Windowstreibers lädst.
Wenn du (bei KDE bist und) die Verbindugn herstellen willst, machst du das am Besten mit dem KNetworkManager. Der sollte bei Rechtsklick auf das Symbol im Tray dein Funknetz anzeigen und mit einem Klick darauf kannst du verbinden.


----------

